# Two more recent pictures of my horse



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Here are some pictures I took this last week. I took him to his first show today but did not compete, tomorrow I am competing. Mind you he hasnt been ridden much so he is kinda chubby!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Aww So pretty...eh-hem, I mean handsom. Whats his name?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Bailey is his barn name and his registered name is Leos Go Twist


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow so creative. I like it.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I didnt name him...


----------



## sisofafishlover (Aug 26, 2005)

Ooooooooooh! Oh, oh, your horse is sooooo lovely! Whoops, (looks outside) hope Mocha didn't hear that! I have been showing Mocha this year, we won lotsa ribbons! We got several Championships already this year! Good luck in the show, ya gotta beutiful horse (Mocha is on the other end of the pasture, so if she shows up, don't be suprised if I pretend like I don't know you, and haven't seen your horse!)


----------



## PatronusBestia (May 3, 2005)

how old is he?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

6 years old


----------

